# Drivers for a desktop PC



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dear all, 

I have installed windows xp on a desktop pc and some drivers are missing. 

Here is a list:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EF&SUBSYS_03EF1849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&38


HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_18490397&REV_1000\4&1F7F6F18&0&0001


PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_03EB1849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&09


PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D6&SUBSYS_03D61849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&68

Will appreciate your help


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Searching for your first listed driver, I get this:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EF&SUBSYS_03EF1849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&38 Windows XP Device Driver CD Live Downloads

The above is a pay site but has info (MCP61), which then leads me here:



> Driver Versions
> 
> nForce 430 (MCP61), 405, 400
> Ethernet Driver MCP61 (v65.21) "WHQL"
> Network Management Tools MCP61 (v65.23)



nForce 430/410/405/400 - Windows

We could check your system to see if this was the right driver and then repeat this for the others if it was but it would be a lot easier if you would just list the make and model of your computer and of any components that you may have installed later.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. The links you provided do not work except for the nForce driver which takes me to the nvidia website. I am downloading the file right now. 

All I know is that it is an AMD Sempron processor 140 processor 2.71 Ghz with a 3,5 GB of RAM and a 150 GB HDD


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There is no info on the motherboard or case with a model number? Grab Speccy from the Piriform Utilities link in my signature and run it if the system will boot at all (will it?).


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have installed the nvidia driver and I was able to access the internet as a result. However I need the driver for the audio and the graphic card. I still see the yellow notices in the device manager. 

I will see if can install the Speccy utilities.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I couldn't install the speecey :blush: I get an error message


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Great -- my brilliant research (aka "guess") was correct. Let me look at those other drivers and see if I can't find them for you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, just got back online (got a new case and heatsink in and spent the afternoon transferring a build).

Those other drivers are leading me on some wild goose chases. One takes me to a bunch of Russian language links, another to the Via website but it won't load the drivers page.

Look around your computer for a make and model number or a motherboard make and model number, which would make looking for drivers much easier.

Also, now that you have Internet, try letting Windows search for drivers to install. You can either do this via the device manager or Windows Update.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try here for audio VIA Drivers Download - VIA Technologies, Inc.
first line-microsoft windows
second line xp
third line- audio
fourth- vt1708s

edit: you might need the uaa driver first before you install the other driver restart computer after you install the uaa driver. Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867) | HP® Support


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Ocer1, that is the site I mentioned previously that I can't access.

I get this error, no matter what cookie settings I have on my comp. I've even tried to check "allow all cookies" and to give the website special priority. Maybe it's a Windows 8 thing and the OP's XP will have no problems. But, do you know how I can get access here? A lot of machines use Via drivers and I'd like to access them when giving advice.


> To use the VIA driver database you must have cookies enabled in your browser.
> Your browser's cookie functionality is turned off. Please turn it on.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

MPR said:


> Ocer1, that is the site I mentioned previously that I can't access.
> 
> I get this error, no matter what cookie settings I have on my comp. I've even tried to check "allow all cookies" and to give the website special priority. Maybe it's a Windows 8 thing and the OP's XP will have no problems. But, do you know how I can get access here? A lot of machines use Via drivers and I'd like to access them when giving advice.


I would start a thread for your issue .


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It's not of much consequence, just something I was curious about. We got the OP up and running on the Internet with a network driver earlier so let's hope he can get the rest of them now.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Many thanks indeed for your help. much appreciate it. I should be be able to tell you if it works sometime during next week. The PC belongs to my friend who asked me to do a reinstall of the windows xp. :thumb:


----------

